# Barragem Tua



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2016 às 19:24)

Como é que acham que a barragem do tua e a formação duma albufeira terá efeito sobre o microclima da região, que frequentemente supera os 40ºC no verão?


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2016 às 19:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Como é que acham que a barragem do tua e a formação duma albufeira terá efeito sobre o microclima da região, que frequentemente supera os 40ºC no verão?



Pela experiência do Alqueva, digo que talvez a principal alteração seja a de um aumento dos dias de nevoeiro, particularmente no Inverno em situações anticiclónicas.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2016 às 01:20)

*Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente não autorizou enchimento da barragem do Tua*
22 | 06 | 2016   17.25H

A Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) esclareceu hoje que não autorizou ainda o início do primeiro enchimento da barragem de Foz Tua, em Trás-os-Montes, e que notificou a EDP para tomar as diligências necessárias. Num esclarecimento enviado à agência Lusa, a autoridade nesta matéria acrescenta que informou a EDP, a concessionária da barragem, que "iria proceder a uma avaliação de vários aspetos considerados pertinentes nesta fase, de forma a decidir se estavam reunidas as condições para dar início ao primeiro enchimento da albufeira, quer no quadro do procedimento de avaliação de impacte ambiental, quer em termos contratuais".
"Dado que esta avaliação ainda se encontra em curso, a APA esclarece que não autorizou o início do primeiro enchimento e já notificou a EDP - Gestão e Produção de Energia no sentido de tomar as diligências necessárias", salientou aquele organismo.

Destak/Lusa


----------



## Paelagius (23 Jun 2016 às 11:48)

Gerofil disse:


> Pela experiência do Alqueva, digo que talvez a principal alteração seja a de um aumento dos dias de nevoeiro, particularmente no Inverno em situações anticiclónicas.



Que aumentará humidade, diminuindo a intensidade de radiação, influenciando o teor de açúcar da uva e posteriormente a qualidade dos vinhos, e, a persistência de pragas, aumentando o custo de produção associado ao tratamento.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2016 às 01:59)

*Portas e Cristas abriram caminho à Mota Engil no Vale do Tua*

*Luís Miguel Loureiro - RTP
*
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/portas-e-cristas-abriram-caminho-a-mota-engil-no-vale-do-tua_v928957

Paulo Portas e Assunção Cristas foram decisivos para que a polémica barragem do Tua avançasse e se tornasse hoje numa obra irreversível. Enquanto ministros do anterior governo, foram eles que colocaram o diplomata Seixas da Costa a negociar a aprovação da barragem junto da UNESCO. Meses depois da sua intervenção, a UNESCO rasgou o parecer negativo que tinha dado à obra e viabilizou o avanço das gruas da Mota Engil.

*Logo que terminou esta negociação, Seixas da Costa foi contratado por esta empresa do norte e é hoje consultor da Mota Engil para África. *Há três meses, o embaixador tornou-se também colaborador de uma das empresas da concessionária da barragem, a EDP Renováveis. *Paulo Portas seguiu-lhe o exemplo e é agora consultor da Mota Engil para a América Latina.* As coincidências têm agora uma explicação.* Um negócio de mais de 300 milhões de euros em que o Estado e os consumidores nada terão a ganhar.*
A barragem que destruiu a paisagem do vale do Tua começou a encher esta semana, mesmo sem autorização da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente. O processo começa no tempo do primeiro governo Sócrates, com o aparecimento do Programa Nacional de Barragens de Elevado Potencial Hidroeléctrico. Ao todo, previam-se dez novos aproveitamentos em todo o país. Oito anos depois, só a Foz Tua está praticamente acabada. Para ganhar a concessão, isto é, para garantir o direito de utilizar a água do rio Tua até 2090, a EDP pagou ao Estado, à cabeça, 63 milhões de euros. O total de mais de 600 milhões de euros recebidos das dez concessões das novas barragens será usado pelo governo para diminuir o défice de 2008.
A eléctrica e especialistas em energia contactados pelo Sexta às 9, um dos quais antigo governante, avisam ainda que as novas barragens vão também contribuir para que Portugal cumpra os objectivos fixados internacionalmente até 2020 para a redução de emissões de gases com efeito de estufa. Mas é também por isso que a plataforma Salvar o Tua considera que vai haver um aumento do défice tarifário e um custo adicional que acabará por parar nos bolsos dos consumidores. A contestação é tal, que chega aos ouvidos da UNESCO. A futura barragem terá vista directa para o Alto Douro Vinhateiro, Património da Humanidade. O grande paredão de cimento irá situar-se a poucos metros da linha de fronteira. O organismo das Nações Unidas constitui uma primeira missão de avaliação. Os peritos visitam Portugal no início de Abril. São recebidos pelo Ministério da Cultura de um governo socialista já demissionário. Mas o relatório só será conhecido depois das eleições que levam o PSD e o CDS ao poder.
Há três ministros pelos quais vai passar o dossier. Os centristas Paulo Portas, ministro de Estado e dos Negócios Estrangeiros; Assunção Cristas, então superministra da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento; intervirá também o ministro da Economia Álvaro Santos Pereira, um independente, indicado pelo PSD. O relatório da missão da UNESCO chega às mãos do novo governo em final de Junho. A missão da UNESCO escreve, taxativamente que a barragem terá um "impacto irreversível" que ameaça o Património Mundial. O dossier do Tua era tudo menos pacífico no seio do governo PSD/CDS. De um lado, o superministério do Ambiente de Assunção Cristas. Do outro, por razões diferentes, o Ministério da Economia de Álvaro Santos Pereira, e a Secretaria de Estado da Cultura, de Francisco José Viegas.
De facto, há muita coisa a passar-se em 2011. Por exemplo, a privatização da concessionária da barragem, a EDP, que passará para as mãos do grupo estatal chinês China Three Gorges. O governo escolhe um dos maiores escritórios de advogados portugueses para assessorar a operação. A Morais Leitão, Galvão Teles, Soares da Silva e Associados tinha já a EDP como cliente. E antes de ir para o governo, tinha Assunção Cristas como advogada. Poucos dias depois, a ministra está perante a comissão parlamentar de ambiente, onde, a uma pergunta da deputada dos Verdes Heloisa Apolónia, presta falsas declarações sobre a barragem de Foz-Tua. A ministra avança com o abate de mais de 5000 árvores no vale do Tua com base no "relevante interesse público, económico e social" da barragem. Trata-se de um despacho assinado em conjunto com o Ministério da Economia que permite, na prática, que as obras continuem, apesar do conhecimento que o governo já tinha, quanto às fortes reservas da UNESCO relativamente ao projecto.
Para um governo no qual a opção de construir a barragem ganha, o ano de 2012 começa com um problema. Além das obras que prosseguem apos a ordem de abate das árvores. É preciso trabalhar na frente internacional. Entra em acção, Paulo Portas. Em finais de junho, Seixas da Costa consegue reverter o processo. Na UNESCO, a proposta que obrigava a parar as obras, é derrotada por unanimidade. Um mês depois, é enviada uma segunda missão ao Alto Douro Vinhateiro. De um ano para o outro a UNESCO passa a concluir que construção da barragem é afinal "compatível" com o Património Mundial. "Se o Governo tivesse feito isso quem ficaria certamente feliz seria o proprietário da obra e suas sub-contratadas, porque além dos pagamentos previstos, ainda receberiam largas quantias a titulo de indemnização."

*RTP*


----------

